# aquascaping with algae?! (56K warning)



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks like cladophora to me. 

Kill it with fire!

not really, but good lord, that stuff is nasty. I tore down a tank because of it, it started on my driftwood, then jumped to plants/substrate. Horrible, evil stuff. Easy way to tell, pull it out and smell it. if it stinks, it's clado.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I thought I could handle this stuff too but it jumped to my plants and substrate. It smells funny too. Bleach dipping got rid of the stuff.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

to answer your question tho...

I thnk it looks great on the driftwood :icon_bigg:icon_bigg:icon_bigg

The back wall needs to be spotless clean though, or it just looks like more uncleaned tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

H2O2 will also kill it. I had great success with a 5 day blackout followed by spot dosing peroxide every day until it died. I did loose some tender plants with a 5 day blackout. Fish were fine. I didn't try a 3 day blackout. That might have worked too. The things that you can take out you could do that way. They would have to be in water under light for it to work. I understand light to be the catalyst.


----------



## rummynose (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks for all the info! 
I really do need to clean the back wall, I guess after years of looking at it I just don't notice it.


----------



## god91234 (Feb 11, 2008)

Indignation said:


> Looks like cladophora to me.
> 
> Kill it with fire!
> 
> not really, but good lord, that stuff is nasty. I tore down a tank because of it, it started on my driftwood, then jumped to plants/substrate. Horrible, evil stuff. Easy way to tell, pull it out and smell it. if it stinks, it's clado.


I also have torn down tanks cause of thes horrable plant nothing eats it and its not caused by any fert in excessive amounts. H8 this stuff so much. If I see it pn a plant I will just toss the plant to not risk spreading it


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

why cant you just boil the driftwood?


----------

